# Victoria Beckham "POB"



## TeresaJ (Jan 15, 2008)

Would this haircut work on someone with a square face. I basically wear my hair like this now except one side would have to grow more (the longer side). I have always tucked my hair behind my ears with bangs. It looks great on her but she is very petite and a heart shape face. Can someone with a strong jawline pull this off.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 16, 2008)

Is this the hairstyle you mean?

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/200...beckham300.jpg

I've been told by profesional hair stylists that if you have a strong jaw, which I have, a short do will direct the eyes to the hair and make your jaw appear smaller. That being said, I tried a short do and thought it looked terrible on me. I hope someone with more expertise gives you an answer. It might help if you posted your picture. Good luck!


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not sure how to post pic. I will try. Yes, that is the cut though.

Thanks.

Ok, I have posted a pic. It is about 2 years old but my hair is basically the same. It was the only one I could find here at work. It is from a christmas party. As you can see, the lights flicker, my eyes close...hahaha


----------



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it'd look ok. You should ask your hair stylist though, they know the best


----------



## makeuprachael (Jan 16, 2008)

I had the POB last time I had my hair cut and I love it...I've got an oval shaped face and it really suits me...its a great hairstyle. you can really funk it up for the evening but have it sleek and styled for a classy day time look too.

Make sure you take a pic of the POB when you go to your hair stylist as you'll def get what you want then x


----------



## hilarious (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got this cut today. I have an oval face and I'm lovin' it. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow of it.


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 19, 2008)

I went and got a simillar cut to this a few days ago. I think I have a oval shaped face,but i'm sure about that.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just peeeped your profile to see what you looked like. I think it would look really good on you! I say go for it.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 20, 2008)

I see this cut on so many different women and it looks cute of most everyone, I think that you should get it.


----------



## bleeeezy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow


----------



## Aprill (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that it would only work for someone with an oval face, but there is nothing wrong with getting a consultation from a hairstylist!


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I got the cut.. I love the back and I have to let my sides grow alot. But so far it is nice. Nothing totally drastic from what I have. My husband said I at least wasn't crying.


----------

